# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Gember helpt tegen migraine en darmkanker

## FRANCOIS580

*Gember is een specerij dat vooral in de Oosterse landen bijzonder populair is, maar bij ons nog niet zoveel wordt gebruikt. Ten onrechte, want het pittige gember kan in heel wat gerechten gebruikt worden, maar bijvoorbeeld ook in brood en gebak. Gember is niet alleen uitstekend in de keuken, de oosterse geneeskunde kwam erkende al lang achter de effecten van gember op je gezondheid. 
Eerder raakte reeds reeds bekend dat gember efficiënt is bij hoofdpijn en migraine, waar weinig of geen kruid is tegen opgewassen. Gember heeft veel meer gezondheidskwaliteiten. Inderdaad, uit de resultaten van een recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek dat aan de Amerikaanse Universiteit van Michigan werd uitgevoerd, blijft nu ook het positieve effect van gember op darmkanker, een der meest voorkomende en dodelijkste vormen van kanker in de geïndustrieerde landen.*


(Francois580)


Oosterse wetenschappers zijn dus al langer overtuigd van de positieve effecten van gember op je gezondheid. En stilaan maar zeker raken ook hun westerse collega's daarvan de overtuigd. De laatste jaren deden ook zij veelvuldig onderzoek. Niet in het minst omdat deze specerij in de Oosterse geneeskunde dikwijls en met positieve resultaten wordt gebruikt bij allerlei aandoeningen, vooral dan op neurologisch vlak. De resultaten van dit recent Amerikaans onderzoek overtroffen alle verwachtingen. 


*Gember werkt onstekingsremmen*


Eerdere onderzoeken wezen reeds uit dat gember het ontstaan van allerlei tumoren kan voorkomen. Tijdens het jongste onderzoek werden de deelnemers in twee groepen opgesplist. De eerste groep nam gedurende een viertal weken dagelijks twee eetlepels gemalen gemberwortel. Anderen mochten een placebo slikken. Onze dagelijkse dosis gember ligt veel lager, maar in de oosterse landen haalt men dat zonder problemen. Zowel voor, tijdens als na het onderzoek werd darmweefsel onderzocht. Daaruit kwam de ontstekingsremmende werking van gember duidelijk naar voor. En uitgerekend chronische ontstekingen van je darmweefsel liggen aan de basis van het ontstaan van tumoren en darmkanker. Men gaat nu deze resultaten, door de wetenschap algemeen aanvaard, nog intenser en grootschaliger onderzoeken* .../...* 

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...ral-in-de.html

----------


## gossie

Alle dank voor dit artikel, Francois580

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Geen dank Gossie!

----------


## Suske'52

Ik gebruik gember (vers) in pikante gerechten ...soepen ....bij vis ...in 
poedervorm .....bak ik er een gemberkoek mee ...heerlijk  :Stick Out Tongue:  met lekkere melkerijboter op /tas koffie  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ik lust echt geen gember, vind ik nu echt vies smaken se....

----------


## Suske'52

@ hé christel  :Smile:  ja ik had het kunnen denken  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ....nochtans een lekkere specerij ...ik maak er thee van ....tegen maag ..onpasselijkheid ....zwaar tafelen ... beter dan de pillen apotheek ....ook voor verkoudheden een thee met citroen ..of sinaasappel /honing goed heet drinken  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Ook ik gebruik heel veel gember in mijn eten, gemberkoekjes heb ik nog niet gemaakt, maar ik denk dat dat niet slecht kan zijn. Alleen gemberbollen "snoepje" lust ik niet. Heb ik ooit op een beurs is gegeten en dat vond ik slecht.

Weet je.....je moet ook aan de smaak wennen vind ik, en je mag er niet teveel indoen, anders overheerst dat. Alé dat is mijn menig hé  :Wink:

----------

